# heat - swollen vulva - another quesiton!



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Okay, so before she started bleeding her vulva swelled a bit.

She started bleeding Wednesday, so I'm counting 10 days from there to keep track.

But her vulva is REALLY swollen... much bigger than before she was bleeding, and I want to say yesterday and today is when it got bigger.

We are keeping it clean... I wipe her off after potty and let her clean herself before putting the cover back on... she's bleeding enough that we need the covers right now!

Bathing the same, so the area is clean. I don't see any puss or redness. And it doesn't smell. So I'm assuming this is normal?

Again...sorry for stupid questions.... I'm just trying to stay on top of things.

But it sounds normal?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds normal to me. Poor wittle Gwacie.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, it's normal!

I once dog sat a Chihuahua that was in heat and she bled for over 14 days. I hated it! lol


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks 

She's being such a trooper! .... It's me who is worrying LOL


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tori yes sounds normal i never thought Becky would be that big also!!!!!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Scary, huh Anna?

But glad it sounds normal! LOL


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is the time when Grace is receptive to males and is most likely to get pregnant. Be very, very careful. Even indoor dogs have been known to escape in search of a male. Also, Gus may be very interested in her now. Neutered males can actually tie with a female even though they are sterile. Be very sure that you keep them separate as Gus could be injured. Grace could also have a false pregnancy.

Hopefully you are halfway through her heat cycle, but you still have to be careful for 30 days to be safe.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Amy had a cycle before spay and I never thought a little dog could swell so much... Never had that worry with Emily,Sasha and Amber,we got them spayed before heat...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine have been known to bleed for 3-4 weeks - can get a little old! Marj is right - your neutered boy can still get a tie with her, so watch out for that! He will start sniffing her even more than he usually does, telling you she is at the 'fertile' stage. You dont' have to keep her totally confined to the house, she can still go out, just use your head. Dont' take her to the dog park and let her off leash or anything like that (I'm sure you don't even need to be told that!) But a heat cycle isn't like mandatory house arrest. Dogs can even be shown while in heat. I saw a bull dog in heat in the group ring today and OMG. I'm surprised she could even walk with how swollen she was! 

Every dog is different though. Some bleed like stuck pigs and some don't. Some swell and some don't. Elena looks deformed when she is in heat but Emma who was in heat at the same time was hardly swollen. 

Hope it goes ok!!! It should not have an odor and the discharge will start getting more clearish and straw colored. I just had three in heat at the same time and was glad to get it over with all at once!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

OMG! 3 in heat at once? LOL ... Grace is enough work!

Thank you all for the wonderful information  You are always so helpful! And thanks for repeating anything while answering all my questions.

Grace is confined to the house for health reasons... so I'm not too worried. We are watching Gus. If they have to be alone I keep her in the xpen. And she is in diaper covers all day and at night when I'm sleeping.

So far he hasn't tried anything but he is sniffing more.

Will be glad when this is done LOL ... crossing my fingers for the 10 days LOL


----------

